# Roaming Charges



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

I still don't get the roaming charges, help please.
This is on an iPhone with Rogers.

1) is there a charge for texting in Canada (anywhere in Canada to anywhere in Canada)?
2) is there a charge for surfing on the internet anywhere in Canada (that I can connect with)?
3) Is there a roaming charge for calling in Canada (I realize and know where the long distance charges apply).
4) How about all of these features being used in the US?

I have talked with Rogers CS a few times, but they aren't very clear on this themselves, or don't really know. I have gotten dinged with roaming charges a couple of years ago and was quite shocked at the ridiculous rates.

Thanks


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

1) Usual text messaging charges apply.

2) Connect by wifi (no charge) or by data (usual charges apply, no extras).

3) No, just the usual long distance charges.

4) Yes, US texts cost more. No charge for wifi, and turn "data roaming" off unless you are very wealthy. Long distance costs more. Turn off voicemail while in the US or you may get doublecharged (Rogers will refund it but it's not worth the hassle).

There you go.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

when you are traveling across Canada. Local calling rates apply when you are calling to a local number. Ie, your home town is Montreal, and you are traveling to 416, then normal calling rates apply. But calling back to 514 is long distance.

Also, answering any call is long distance.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks for the answers thus far, but I know there are roaming fees in addition to the usual long distance and the usual minute usage.

I was charged last summer for roaming fees while in Northern BC and calling to central Alberta.
I just can't figure out when the roaming fees kick in.

We travel to some very remote places in Canada, outside of the bigger centers, so that's the areas I'm concerned with.

I've been told that if I'm in say Vancouver and calling locally to someone in Van, then there is no roaming fees, cuz both numbers are within Rogers coverage, but if I called someone on say Vancouver island, then I'd be charged roaming. True or False.

I've read all through the FAQ's on Rogers site and they certainly are not very clear on this issue.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

i don't know the area too well.. but if it is a local call for the people over there, then it is a local call for you.

Just incase you don't know, you can try it out first, by calling just the area code + phone number, without the 1. If the call goes through, then it's local call.. if not, you'd have to dial 1 first.

i also want to remind you (again) that picking up any calls away from your home area code is long distance.


----------



## Stuthelifeguard (Sep 7, 2005)

I've traveled to the states a few times with my iphone on rogers and this is what I got charged. 
Texts: 60 cents outgoing, free incoming. Don't let any rogers CSR's tell you that they have american texting packages. The ones they advertise are for texts sent FROM canada TO the US. I almost got nailed for $30 worth of texts while there for two weeks. luckily I got a nice CSR who reversed those charges. 
Calls: I usually added the 20 dollars for 40 min package just so that i didn't have to worry.

Ive never heard of roaming charges within Canada though... wouldn't that require another GSM provider?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Stuthelifeguard said:


> Ive never heard of roaming charges within Canada though... wouldn't that require another GSM provider?


That would be my 'guess' as well.
And since the OP comments about roaming charges in* remote* Canadian locations, I think that roaming charger could apply if he connects via a different cell network than his own providers.

I think the OP should really check with Rogers rather than ask here.


----------



## Snowy (Dec 13, 2008)

This is what I just copied off of Rogers site.

_We no longer facilitate the use of Canadian roam numbers on the Rogers Wireless network. The outdated roam number system was discontinued because it was constantly causing customer concern with billing and consistency problems. This is a trend amongst other wireless companies and is becoming industry standard. 

Our decision to discontinue Canadian roam numbers was also based on the development of our new pricing, which significantly discounts long distance charges. _

Maybe that is why none of the CS reps at Rogers could answer my question.
I'm almost positive that I paid roaming charges within the last year or so from calling within Canada, but it appears that it's no longer an issue. 

Can someone answer this, after checking the coverage maps on both Telus and Rogers, why does Telus have more areas covered with 3G?
There is no coverage in McBride BC or Valemount BC with Rogers, yet Telus is showing coverage for that area.
I specifically remember last summer trying to phone from Valemount, but no signal and friends with Bell & Telus did have coverage.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Um, like I said, no roaming fees in Canada.

Rogers, or your friends located there, can tell you where they have service where you're going.

All the Canadian carriers stress the stuff they think they do best: faster 3G, more 3G, better 3G, more area covered, better coverage, etc. But if it doesn't work where you need it, you can either borrow a phone or go for pay as you go or the equivalent.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Snowy said:


> This is what I just copied off of Rogers site.
> 
> _We no longer facilitate the use of Canadian roam numbers on the Rogers Wireless network. The outdated roam number system was discontinued because it was constantly causing customer concern with billing and consistency problems. This is a trend amongst other wireless companies and is becoming industry standard.
> 
> ...



telus and bell always had better coverage. BUT, GMS covers where bell and telus cannot reach.. such as underground malls, basements and in elevators.


----------

